# SATA MAXTOR with A7N8X deluxe rev 1.04

## leve

First excuse myself for my english, i'm french  :Smile: 

I have a prob with my SATA drive, I using the gentoo-sources 2.6.11-r8, i have a a7n8x deluxe rev 1.04 bios 1007, a hard drive maxtor sata 120go and the controler Sil 3112A but when i boot the pc, i have a message "disable irq 11" and just after it freez.

I read some post in the forum and i tried many solution like compile kernel with libata et sata_sil in module or into the kernel each time the pc freez.

Nobody have this problems ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

There is a prlblem with early versions of the SIL 3112A chip. Use lspci to see what you have.

```
 0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

 (rev 02) is OK.

----------

## leve

hum

```
0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

```

the livecd 2005.0 see my sata drive, it's strange

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

All is not lost. I suspect that something is sharing the irq with your SATA and the something else is causing the irq to be shot down. Do you get an 

```
irq 11 and Nobody Cared!
```

 message?

If so, its the something else on irq 11 thats the problem.

----------

## leve

when i load sata_sil i have:

```
sata_sil version 0.8

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xE0BFE080 ctl 0xE0BFE08A bmdma 0xE0BFE000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xE0BFE0C0 ctl 0xE0BFE0CA bmdma 0xE0BFE008 irq 11

irq 11: nobody cared!

 [<c012b02a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c012ab20>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

 [<c012b11c>] note_interrupt+0x6c/0xd0

 [<c012ac3b>] __do_IRQ+0xdb/0xe0

 [<c0104019>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c010269e>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c01176f0>] __do_softirq+0x30/0x90

 [<c0117776>] do_softirq+0x26/0x30

 [<c010401e>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30

 [<c010269e>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

handlers:

[<e0f25297>] (Nvaci_interrupt+0x0/0x6a [nvsound])

[<e0c2d480>] (ata_interrupt+0x0/0x100 [libata])

Disabling IRQ #11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c49 86:3a01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 240121728 sectors:

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

```
handlers:

[<e0f25297>] (Nvaci_interrupt+0x0/0x6a [nvsound])

[<e0c2d480>] (ata_interrupt+0x0/0x100 [libata]) 

```

You need to stop nvsound loading while we investigate. You can either unmerge it which is a bit drastic, of find it in the kernel modules tree and rename it.

It will be called nvsound.ko and will be in /lib/modules/<kernel-ver>/.... somewhere.

----------

## leve

so i have unmerge nforce-audio (nvsound) and when i load sata_sil with or without loading libata my pc crash :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

sata_sil is a part of libata. You cannot use your hard drive without it. (Well maybe you can - more on that later)

You are use that nforce-audio is no longer being loaded ?

There are two SATA drivers in the kerenl now. The SCSI ome make the drives appear as /dev/sda  /dev/sdb ...

The IDE one makes them appear as /dev/hde and /dev/hdg. This driver is depreciated but its still there.

You could try the IDE driver. You need to rebuild your kernel, change /etc/fstab and grub.conf.

----------

## leve

okay with the sata module which deprecated the hard drive work, but i don't know the perfomances

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

You can test the performace with 

```
hdparm -tT
```

----------

## leve

ok thanks

----------

## leve

```
alsagamer guillaume # hdparm -tT /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1224 MB in  2.01 seconds = 609.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.01 seconds =  38.48 MB/sec

```

it's the performance with module sata ide

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

You must be using DMA but you should be in the high 40-50Mb/sec

What is in your /proc/interrups ?

----------

## leve

```
alsagamer guillaume # cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    2298547          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       2460          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:     574245          XT-PIC  NVIDIA nForce2 Controller, eth0, ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 11:      42501          XT-PIC  NVIDIA nForce2 Audio, ide2, ehci_hcd

 12:     103621          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      27281          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         17          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:    2298482 

ERR:       3122
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leve,

irq 11 is still shared but it works now. I would leave it like that until the next kernel, (2.6.12) is out. Try satalib with that. It will beeasy to set up dual boot for testing that way.

----------

